# Roof Preparation for Liquid EPDM rubber application



## epdmroof (Oct 17, 2017)

How to prepare an existing EPDM rubber roof for the application of Liquid Rubber. At a minimum a power wash is needed but be sure the surface is perfectly dry before applying the material. visits us at https://www.epdmcoatings.com
Watch this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90-IId37YV4&t=6s


----------



## TucsonRubberizedCoatings (Feb 21, 2019)

Your first priority should be to make sure that the EPDM surface is as clean and dry as possible. Make sure that you've power-washed the surface and inspected it to ensure that you've removed any grease, oil, or dirt. Then, make sure that any tears or leaks have been repaired. Once your inspection is completed, you'll be ready to apply. You shouldn't need a primer with a liquid rubber coating.


----------

